# Help I have no clue



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

An a goat get sunburned on it tail and cabuse


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, they can. We had it happen last summer. We ended up putting some sunblock on them and that helped keep them from getting burnt.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You can put Aloe Vera gel on it to sooth, then sunblock.


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

K thanks we were curious


----------

